# [SOLVED] windows 7: printer driver wont install



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok i've tried a lot of stuff but im not getting anywhere here is the problem.

I have a Brother Mfc-240C printer that is connected via USB. i have the driver i installed it and then pluged in the usb plug and it says it has found a undetifed device. i try to update the driver and selete the folder the driver is in and it says it can't find it.

it did work before but i reinstall windows 7 and it does work on windows xp

here a report

Devices and Printers Publisher details 

Issues found 
Unknown device doesn't have a driverUnknown device doesn't have a driver
There is no driver installed for Unknown device. Not fixed 
Apply solution for driver problem Completed 
Install a driver for this device Completed 

Problem with PnP devicesProblem with PnP devices
There are problems with some PnP devices. Windows will take additional steps to further troubleshoot these devices. Detected 
Potential issues that were checked 
Windows Update configured to never install driversWindows Update configured to never install drivers
Driver updates aren't automatically installed when detected by Windows Update. Issue not present 

Issues found Detection details 

6 Unknown device doesn't have a driver Not fixed 

There is no driver installed for Unknown device. 
Device information 
ID: USB\VID_04F9&PID_01AB\BROB7F588656 
Error code: 28 

Apply solution for driver problem Completed 

Follow the instructions in the solution to address the driver problem. 
Install a driver for this device Completed 

The driver for Unknown device is not installed. Install the latest driver for the device. 

Problem with PnP devices Detected 

There are problems with some PnP devices. Windows will take additional steps to further troubleshoot these devices. 


Potential issues that were checked Detection details 

Windows Update configured to never install drivers Issue not present 

Driver updates aren't automatically installed when detected by Windows Update. 


Detection details 

Collection information 
Computer Name: JAMESANDERSON 
Windows Version: 6.1 
Architecture: x86 
Time: Sunday, September 20, 2009 3:31:42 PM 

Publisher details 

Devices and Printers 
Troubleshoot problems with devices and printers. 
Package Version: 1.1 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 
Devices and Printers 
Troubleshoot problems with devices and printers. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Corporation 
Hardware and Devices 
Use hardware and access devices connected to your computer. 
Package Version: 1.1 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 
Windows Network Diagnostics 
Detects problems with network connectivity. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 
Printer 
Troubleshoot problems preventing printing from completing. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 

it could be something with my Plug and play but i can't tell


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

bump please (still needing help)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

Are you seeing any yellow question mark in device manager?
If so post the VEN and DEV numbers.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

yes (it says something like cannot find driver) and will do when i get home in 6-8hrs time


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

ok it says it is all Unavaliabe


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

bump, please


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

Is that the only yellow question mark in device manager?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

ok i gave up on it and reinstalled window 7 and installed the driver then pluged it in and it worked fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

I think the first install did not pick up the correct chipset.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows 7: printer driver wont install*

yeah...I dont think it was the Chipset but i'll make sure next time that i install it in the correct order. What i think what happened is once i plugged it in before installing the driver it just messed up. anyway, it's fine now


----------

